# AMH Home Testing... Any recommendations?



## MariMar

Hi,

I saw an old post that talked about the DuoFertility home tests for AMH, which seem to cost only £45 - very cheap! The only other one I've heard of (a home one) is the Zita West Fertility MOT... It's about £130 seems to also come with a 'consultation', but I'm a bit cynical about these things and feel like that could just be a hard sell to get you to use their other services...

Anyone else know of other ones? I'm hopefully going to be referred from my NHS gyno to the fertility specialist in a few months, so I was wondering if the AMH test would be worth my doing on my own, just for peace of mind/something proactive to do while I wait?!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

I ordered the Duofertility @home AMH test. A bargain as its the cheapest i could find anywhere too. It was pretty easy to do just a bit time consuming, my fingers dont like to bleed much obviously lol. Popped it in the post back to the lab on the thursday afternoon. Unfortunately for some reason (which i think was it not getting there friday morning) the sample had degraded and was untestable and they sent me the blood draw kit so i could get that instead. I had it drawn and posted it on monday so hopefully should hear back this week! 

Which ever you go for i'd certainly advise posting it earlier in the week rather than later.. good ol' royal mail for ya


----------



## MariMar

Thanks, *KaitlynH*, that's really helpful!

I keep reading that women who are going through the NHS for their fertility treatments don't always seem to get tested for AMH, just FSH levels and progesterone, so I might just do this myself and hope that I'll be able to squeeze enough blood out of my poor finger  Sounds worth it!

x


----------



## staceyemma

MarieMar 

A friend of mine on here ordered the kit from them and they were very good and very quick too xxx


----------



## MariMar

Thanks, *StaceyEmma*! I think I'll do that. Wow - how did you win a free IVF at the Lister? Amazing!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Just an update for you MarieMar. They emailed me yesterday to say my results were in and to book an appointment time for today to call me with the results. She didn't tell me numbers on the phone (although once she said it was good and within normal range for my age I forgot to ask  ) I requested an email copy of the results which I've just received and there's a paper copy in the post. 

All in all including going to get my blood drawn and postage, Monday-Friday and its all done. Can't fault them at all and if I had to use them again I probably would. 

Good luck with your journey hun


----------



## MariMar

Hi,

I was on hols so didn't get a chance to do the DuoFertility AMH test until now... Blood sample taken at my NHS GP this morning (they have a blood-testing centre), straight in the post, so I'm hoping to hear from the lab with the results by Friday, if all goes to plan ( Royal Mail and lab technicians). All I can hope for is good news - while unexplained ain't great, at least that could be one thing to check off the list of possibilities or at worst, something tangible to work around... We'll see!

Thanks for your support and advice, *KaitlynH* and *staceyemma*! Fingers crossed for all of us 

x


----------



## MariMar

EVERYONE, BEWARE!!!

Really frustrating news. I called the Doctor's Laboratory on Wimpole Street to get my results from the DuoFertility AMH test... they said they have nothing, because DuoFertility has recalled all their AMH test kits, and put a block on any pathology being done on the blood samples they have... Including mine! Can't believe it - had to take a morning off work, so sick of having bloood taken (especially for no reason!) and we're trying to save every penny (they said they'll issue a refund, however). The DuoFertility AMH test is now off the website and has been seemingly deleted off the entire internet, so my warning may be unnecessary, but it's so upsetting - they just recalled these tests last Thursday, and I did my blood test this past Monday... And they said they won't know if they'll do these tests again.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

MarieMar  thats ridiculous! At least your getting a refund if nothing else... I'd love to know why they've pulled them. The only other one i've found is by blue horizon medicals but you have to pay £40 plus the test fee so it pushes it over £100. 

So sorry hun


----------

